# Poker table project



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I am getting the supplies together to build this table and I need to know if there is a supplier of hardwood plywood in the Houston/Clear Lake area. I was also wondering if I should go with Birch, red oak or another type of wood for the exposed "racetrack" portion of the table. The padded rail will be black as will the infield playing surface. The cup holders will be polished brass. And ideas as to what color stain I should use? What should I use to seal it all off? I want something that will have a high gloss that is also very durable.

Rick

Here's the link to the plans if any of you are interested.
http://www.timscustompokertables.com/How_to_Build_a_Table.php


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

red oak with the matching stain would be sweet...for a super tough glass finish, use envirotex lite or similar self leveling clear

keep us updates with lots of photos


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

maybe brushed or polished stainless steel over the polished brass..less trouble to keep shiny


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Houston Hardwoods & Clark's Hardwood Lumber in the Height's will both have several different hardwood plys. You can get oak & birch ply at Lowe's & HD.

http://www.houstonhardwoods.com/

http://www.clarkshardwoodlumberco.com/index.php

Another thought might be to use an "A" grade ply for the racetrack and veneering it with something exotic. Both of the above carry some really nice veneers.

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Another thought might be to use an "A" grade ply for the racetrack and veneering it with something exotic. Both of the above carry some really nice veneers."_

That's the ticket right there! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'll say at least one thing for ya, Bimi...You are an AMBITIOUS son of a gun.!!!!!!

Keep us posted with some pix...

jd


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Rick, it would be worth your while to take a drive to either or both of the places Brew posted. I agree, the veneer would give you some great options to choose from but if you want to go with a solid chunk they have the selections you're looking for.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

galvbay said:


> _"Another thought might be to use an "A" grade ply for the racetrack and veneering it with something exotic. Both of the above carry some really nice veneers."_
> 
> That's the ticket right there! gb


I agree, maybe a burl veneer or a type of quilted maple or other figured maple veneer would be great. Burl would sure look sweet on the racetrack portion. Maybe kinda difficult, but the project itself is not for beginners anyway.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I appreciate the input guys. I'll take some pictures throughout the process.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*A work in progress....*

This is about as far as I can get until the supplies I have ordered get to me via the mail. Still waiting on the cup holders, foam, vinyl and felt for the playing surface to arrive. Hopefully they will come early in the week and I can be playing on this bad boy by next weekend.

Rick


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks very good!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I must agree with Trod!!! Looking good!! I cant wait to see the finished project!!

RA


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I built myself a poker table a few years ago. http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/ This was an excellent resource. It's a forum with a LOT of information about building tables, every detail you can think of has been discussed there. Hope it helps.

So what are we playing? Tourney or cash? Stakes? Buy in?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking good Rick. Great progress......MUCH faster than I work........lol


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Still no beverage holders but....*

I have managed to make some more headway. The racetrack has yet to be stained and sealed. The pic with the cards on the table is just a test fit of the racetrack after stapling down the infield playing surface just to make sure I sanded enough to get a snug fit.
A question for whomever may know the answer. When I apply the self leveling epoxy sealer I need to make sure that it does not drip down into the inner perimeter of the racetrack because it's already just about a perfect fit. Is there something I can temporarily affix to the inside of the racetrack to keep the topcoat flush with the edge? Something that the epoxy wont adhere to when I go to remove it?

Rick


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*One more shot....*

Detail of the raised infield surface.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Lookin good!! So when is the big game?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice work !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't help with your question on the epoxy but can say that you have done some awsome work on that table.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Padded rail added*

This was the hardest part of the project thus far. Stretching and stapling the vinyl has my hands sore.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is wonderful


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Beautiful*

Looks great. Very professional, but I don't see the little cameras that let you see everybody's cards.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Looks great. Very professional, but I don't see the little cameras that let you see everybody's cards.


Haha,
The cameras are WAY out of my price range now, but if I am able to start selling these things in the future, who knows!
I looked into a lighted rail for this thing but I thought I should keep it basic since it's my first one.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Let me know if you need someone to fill a seat sometimes.....Live real close by(off 528 & Bay Area) and have been playing since before the big poker boom.... meaning you wont have to cuss me for calling off half my stack drawing at a 2 outer


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is really starting to take shape. Excellent work! gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bimini Twisted said:


> I looked into a lighted rail for this thing but I thought I should keep it basic since it's my first one.


I found a website called Scott's Poker tables and seen one of those with the lights... I don't even play poker but I think I would like to build one of those! Check out these pictures of some other tables http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0

If you want to build some more let me know and I'm game for helping you (I need a new hobby) and I have a nice clean shop with plenty of wood working tools, clamps, a/c, stereo, etc (let me know if you want to see a picture)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

The table is looking great!!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

trodery said:


> I found a website called Scott's Poker tables and seen one of those with the lights... I don't even play poker but I think I would like to build one of those! Check out these pictures of some other tables http://www.scottkeen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
> 
> If you want to build some more let me know and I'm game for helping you (I need a new hobby) and I have a nice clean shop with plenty of wood working tools, clamps, a/c, stereo, etc (let me know if you want to see a picture)


Haha,
I have seen the pics of your "garage" over on TTMB before. That's not a garage, that's the Garage Majal. It would be a shame to dirty up that place with sawdust.
Believe me, I have seen MANY MANY sites related to poker table building before I undertook this project. A wise man learns from his mistakes but it takes a really wise man to learn from other peoples mistakes.
With a garage like yours you may be interested in this forum site. Apparently you have some catching up to do.... lol
http://perfectmancave.com/forum/

Rick


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....I thought about a mancave but then again, on occasion I do like to work in there


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I have built several of those tables. A group of us play weekly, and I hope you get as much out of yours as I do mine. 

As far as selling those things...good luck. I have sold one, but with the time and effort that goes into them and what you can sell them for it is hardly worth the effort. If you have any questions on any of that stuff I can help you out, but it looks like you have done a FINE job on your own.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

*Completed Table*

I decided to go with the Walnut stain and 5 coats of helmsman urethane for the topcoat. Brass cup holders finally arrived so I am done! Thanks for all the suggestions and comments throughout the build. This was fun to make, it's amazing how much easier woodworking is if you have quality tools to work with. Previously I had been a "make everything with a skil saw" type of shade tree carpenter.
Now, off to figure out how to make a matching oak cover for this so I can use it as a dining table when it's not being used for cards.

Rick


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful results Rick!! The finish came out great.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*good job!*

Good job on the table! Does anyone know the name of this board game. I saw a 4 person one and built this 6 person one. It is fun for adults and kids. Of course the difference is the money! We call it an Aggie **** table. BB


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Boaz said:


> Good job on the table! Does anyone know the name of this board game. I saw a 4 person one and built this 6 person one. It is fun for adults and kids. Of course the difference is the money! We call it an Aggie **** table. BB


How do you play it?

FishBone


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome Work Rick!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Really nice !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Boaz said:


> Good job on the table! Does anyone know the name of this board game. I saw a 4 person one and built this 6 person one. It is fun for adults and kids. Of course the difference is the money! We call it an Aggie **** table. BB


Try "Shut-the-Box" game....or "Canoga" game... looks similar..


----------

